
Millennials are least likely to become entrepreneurs - mraza007
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2020-06-26/how-silicon-valley-hijacked-word-entrepreneur-and-how-to-fix-it
======
aiscapehumanity
Actually I'd argue zoomers+ are

~~~
aiscapehumanity
Instead of mindless downvoting which always happens here, would someone speak
up as to how gen alpha and beyond looks anymore promising than millenials?

